# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  ID fishes

## lazyMF

Hi all, can someone shed some light on what are the below fishes? 
Very sorry for the blur photos, this is the best i can do with my E71.







regards

----------


## genes

Its a festivus

----------


## lazyMF

Oh ok, thank you for the ID. Cheers

----------

